# is this a heatwave??



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've heard conflicting reports. Some say that a hot and sunny October is the norm and that the past couple of years where October has been wet are unusual. Others are saying that this October we are indeed having a heawave??

Whichever it is, its lovely, apart from the incredible ammount of mozzies that seem to be taking advantage of it!!!!!!


Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

No.....it's you on the change Jo! You're at that age!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Well we moved over here 5 years ago on the 8th October and it was hot hot hot! in fact it stayed pretty warm right through to December in Coin that year ... Spanish people we know say the past couple of years have been wetter and colder than normal .... xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Well we moved over here 5 years ago on the 8th October and it was hot hot hot! in fact it stayed pretty warm right through to December in Coin that year ... Spanish people we know say the past couple of years have been wetter and colder than normal .... xx


that's what I reckon too

warm/hot was the norm & the wet over the past couple of years not so


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is this a heatwave?

I hope so.
Bring it on!!!!


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

*heatwave*

what kinda heatwave we are talking about ..lol


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Jo texted me earlier she is having a BAD BAD day! amongst other stuff she has no internet and a dodgy car!!

Hopefully she will be back soon before she loses her mind !!! 

Sue xxxx

mmmmmm on second thoughts maybe she told me that and is now sunning herself by the pool with a *** in one hand and a coke in the other!!! yes ... that more likely!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've heard conflicting reports. Some say that a hot and sunny October is the norm and that the past couple of years where October has been wet are unusual. Others are saying that this October we are indeed having a heawave??
> 
> Whichever it is, its lovely, apart from the incredible ammount of mozzies that seem to be taking advantage of it!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Its still very hot here too and I have been bitten more in the last week since reurning from the Uk than i have been bitten in 5 years I havelived here.
However I havnt seen any mossies so it must be noseeums that are doing the biting. Trouble with those flipping things is you cant see um


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> No.....it's you on the change Jo! You're at that age!



You cheeky bu****!!!! 

You've been quiet lately, I hope you're ok!!?


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Jo texted me earlier she is having a BAD BAD day! amongst other stuff she has no internet and a dodgy car!!
> 
> Hopefully she will be back soon before she loses her mind !!!
> 
> ...


I'm finally back on!!! I've had the day from hell! Daughter sick, dog with a very bad upset tummy, a flat tyre and no internet or phone. But hhhmmm, whatelse was there to do after washing sheets and walls (!!), cleaning up dog poo, vomit and the dog. I nice therapeutic sit by the pool with a *** and yes a glass of diet coke!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm finally back on!!! I've had the day from hell! Daughter sick, dog with a very bad upset tummy, a flat tyre and no internet or phone. But hhhmmm, whatelse was there to do after washing sheets and walls (!!), cleaning up dog poo, vomit and the dog. I nice therapeutic sit by the pool with a *** and yes a glass of diet coke!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Well Im pleased you are at least back in the land of technology if nothing else lol Hope your daughter feels better soon ... as for the dog YUK!!!!!! dont envy you Mrs!

Sue xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> You cheeky bu****!!!!
> 
> You've been quiet lately, I hope you're ok!!?
> 
> ...


Yeh I'm fine Jo.....but the volume of work I have on at the moment is just ridiculous.

I haven't been to bed before 1am this week, and I'm back on the computer by 8am.

I've even had customers bringing their computers from 150 miles away to sort out....plus I've actually now got a waiting list for websites.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Yeh I'm fine Jo.....but the volume of work I have on at the moment is just ridiculous.
> 
> I haven't been to bed before 1am this week, and I'm back on the computer by 8am.
> 
> I've even had customers bringing their computers from 150 miles away to sort out....plus I've actually now got a waiting list for websites.


Does that mean you won't be plugging your business as much in here?


----------



## Maxman (Aug 24, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Yeh I'm fine Jo.....but the volume of work I have on at the moment is just ridiculous.
> 
> I haven't been to bed before 1am this week, and I'm back on the computer by 8am.
> 
> I've even had customers bringing their computers from 150 miles away to sort out....plus I've actually now got a waiting list for websites.


Well you must be good at what you do , some people would love to have the work i know a few Computer Repairers who are struggling for any work and indeed they are starving.

So why are you so busy


----------



## emmahaynes (Aug 22, 2009)

I hope it's the norm


----------

